

Google Chrome OS Leaked. Install it today - tedroden
http://tedroden.tumblr.com/post/137816854/google-chrome-leaked-install-the-google-chrome

======
TallGuyShort
That's not Google's "Chrome" version of Linux - that's Chromium FOR Linux.
It's a browser, not an OS, and it wasn't leaked, it's an open-source project
that's been around for sometime. In fact, it's the base for the Google Chrome
browser.

~~~
stuff4ben
I think that was the point the author was trying to make. The Google OS is
nothing more than Linux and the Chromium browser.

